# Why no testing



## Artistry (May 15, 2002)

I have had IBS since i was born and been told that by every Doc. i see, but they all have an excuse thath i don't need any testing I.m too young, just like my mom, not yet , try this. I say why not rule out????


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

How old are you? Just wondering. I'm 27 and have a lot of symptoms that I think are IBS. My primary care physician diagnosed me with IBS and told me if I continued to have problems, I would need to see a GI. I'm seeing one on 6/20. I'm so nervous! Why don't you just make an appointment with a GI if you are concerned?


----------

